# πολυπράγμων



## Egyptiotissa (Jul 2, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Το έχω ήδη αποδώσει περιφραστικά αλλά μήπως υπάρχουν προτάσεις για την απόδοση με μία αγγλική λέξη;


----------



## pontios (Jul 2, 2013)

Με την αρνητική έννοια του όρου - ίσως officious person.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 2, 2013)

Καλημέρα.
Καταρχάς να βεβαιωθούμε ότι μιλάμε για μια, ας πούμε, αμφιλεγόμενη ή --πιο σωστά-- αμφίσημη λέξη. Όπως λέει και εδώ: πολυπράγμων -ων -ον [polipráγmon] Ε (βλ. -ων -ων -ον) : (λόγ.) που ασχολείται, που καταπιάνεται με πολλά πράγματα, με πολλές υποθέσεις. α. (θετικά, σπανιότ.) έμπειρος και δραστήριος. β. (συχνά αρνητ.) περίερ γος, αδιάκριτος, που αναμειγνύεται σε υποθέσεις (τρίτων) που δεν τον αφορούν. || που τον χαρακτηρίζει η πολυπραγμοσύνη. || (ως ουσ.).

Σε διάφορα λεξικά θα βρεις τις αποδώσεις :nosy officious, over-busy. Για την αρνητική χροιά του (που θεωρώ και πιο σωστή) συνήθως προτιμώ το busybody.

Για ρίξε μια ματιά κι εδώ.
Κι αν δεν σου κάνει τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά, θα κάνουμε ένα μπρεϊνστόρμι.


----------



## pontios (Jul 2, 2013)

a busybody? 

Edit - I just saw bernardina's answer just now!
An officious person = a busybody - με την αρνητική έννοια. 

Με την θετική έννοια (πιο σπάνια) - a dynamo, a workhorse, a live wire, a fireball maybe?


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 2, 2013)

Επίσης με θετική έννοια: _versatile person_;


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Jul 2, 2013)

Προς όλους: Με συγχωρείτε αλλά δεν σκέφθηκα να διευκρινίσω ότι στο κείμενό μου το "πολυπράγμων" έχει θετική έννοια. Αφορά μαθητή που είναι "μελετηρός, δραστήριος, πολυπράγμων". Αλλά ούτε τα dynamo, workhorse, live wire κ.λπ. του pontios βολεύουν. Προς το παρόν έχω γράψει "involved in many projects".


----------



## pontios (Jul 2, 2013)

What about ... a workaholic (which is similar in meaning to a workhorse)?
a multitasker/multi-tasker? ( =someone who is involved in many projects, good at handling or juggling many things at once).


----------



## bernardina (Jul 2, 2013)

Enterprising σου κάνει;
Showing initiative and willingness to undertake new projects
ready to embark on new ventures; full of boldness and initiative


----------



## pontios (Jul 2, 2013)

This industrious, resourceful student sounds like an enterprising, multitasking workhorse - a real dynamo.

+1 for enterprising.

An enterprising person may in fact not be involved in many projects right now - but is someone who is ready and willing to undertake new projects.
Whereas a mutitasker is someone who is actually involved in many projects right now and is taking it in his/her stride - (they are multitasking - demonstrating their ability to take on many projects at once).

So what needs to be weighed up (maybe) is - is this person involved in many projects right now or are we talking about his willingness to be involved in many projects in the future?

Multitask is a less formal term.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 2, 2013)

Θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να πούμε και _has many interests_;
Ομολογώ ότι την αρνητική έννοια δεν την ήξερα καθόλου, εγώ μόνο για θετικό το είχα.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Jul 2, 2013)

Το σκέφτηκα το multitasking αλλά κόλλησα λίγο στο ό,τι υποδηλώνει συνήθως (όχι πάντα, ΟΚ) κάποιον που κάνει *ταυτοχρόνως* περισσότερα από ένα πράγματα, μια το ένα, μια το άλλο. 
Workaholic... χμ... όχι για το συγκεκριμένο άτομο-μαθητή. Το κρατώ πάντως. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Jul 2, 2013)

:upz: Ωραίο είναι το enterprising... Thanks!


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Jul 2, 2013)

pontios said:


> This industrious, resourceful student sounds like an enterprising, multitasking workhorse - a real dynamo.
> 
> +1 for enterprising.
> 
> ...



During his school years this person was willing to get involved in a variety of projects and he was also initiating some. Some of these projects ran simultaneously but multi-tasking does not apply.


----------



## pontios (Jul 2, 2013)

enterprising then 100%! .. the extra information (in #13) tipped the scales.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Jul 2, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να πούμε και _has many interests_;
> Ομολογώ ότι την αρνητική έννοια δεν την ήξερα καθόλου, εγώ μόνο για θετικό το είχα.



Ναι κι εγώ κυρίως με θετική έννοια το είχα καταγεγραμμένο.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Jul 2, 2013)

Προς όλους: Πρέπει να διακόψω για μερικές ώρες. Θα ξανακοιτάξω προτάσεις όταν γυρίσω. Μέχρι τότε, ευχαριστώ όλους σας πολύ! :)


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Jul 2, 2013)

pontios said:


> enterprising then 100%! .. the extra information tipped the scales.




yyyyyyep! :up:


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Enterprising σου κάνει;
> Showing initiative and willingness to undertake new projects
> ready to embark on new ventures; full of boldness and initiative



Καλό το _enterprising_ για, ας πούμε, _ρηξικέλευθος_. Αλλά πού είναι τα many projects και η πολυπραγμοσύνη;

_Πολυπράγμων_ θα μπορούσε να είναι _having a finger in many pies_, που σαν το ελληνικό επίθετο μπορεί να έχει και θετική και αρνητική σημασία. Συνήθως ωστόσο είναι αρνητική, οπότε δεν μας κάνει εδώ.

Για ακριβή απόδοση θα προτιμούσα τις φλύαρες αποδόσεις:

enjoys being engaged in many projects 
is often engaged in any number of projects


----------



## bernardina (Jul 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλό το _enterprising_ για, ας πούμε, _ρηξικέλευθος_. Αλλά πού είναι τα many projects και η πολυπραγμοσύνη;
> 
> _Πολυπράγμων_ θα μπορούσε να είναι _having a finger in many pies_, που σαν το ελληνικό επίθετο μπορεί να έχει και θετική και αρνητική σημασία. Συνήθως ωστόσο είναι αρνητική, οπότε δεν μας κάνει εδώ.
> 
> ...



Απλώς προσπάθησα να μείνω πιστή στο πνεύμα του #1: 



> Καλημέρα. Το έχω ήδη αποδώσει περιφραστικά αλλά μήπως υπάρχουν _προτάσεις για την απόδοση με μία αγγλική λέξη;_


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Jul 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλό το _enterprising_ για, ας πούμε, _ρηξικέλευθος_. Αλλά πού είναι τα many projects και η πολυπραγμοσύνη;
> 
> _Πολυπράγμων_ θα μπορούσε να είναι _having a finger in many pies_, που σαν το ελληνικό επίθετο μπορεί να έχει και θετική και αρνητική σημασία. Συνήθως ωστόσο είναι αρνητική, οπότε δεν μας κάνει εδώ.
> 
> ...




Εχεις δίκιο για το enterprising, ότι υποδηλώνει κυρίως την πρόθεση, όχι σώνει και καλά την δράση, αλλά επειδή η φράση μου περιέχει και άλλους επιθετικούς προσδιορισμούς, το κρατώ μαζί με την αρχική μου περιφραστική τοποθέτηση. Στο δεύτερο πέρασμα του κειμένου θα δω πώς κυλάει το όλον και πώς κολλάει με τα άλλα γειτονικά επίθετα. 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## pontios (Jul 3, 2013)

Another one to consider, perhaps?

a self starter - 
an energetic person with unusual initiative.

He was a self starter who was involved in many projects and even initiated some?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2013)

For self starter we have _αυτοδημιούργητος_, Χρήστο. :)


----------



## pontios (Jul 3, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> For self starter we have _αυτοδημιούργητος_, Χρήστο. :)



Αυτό μου ακούγεται σαν το self made.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2013)

Αιγυπτιώτισσα, είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι για μαθητή δεν θα βοηθήσει ο ίδιος ο όρος, αλλά ίσως βρεις κάτι εδώ, σε αυτό το νήμα: Renaissance man: Τι ακριβώς σημαίνει και πώς αποδίδεται πιο καλά στα ελληνικά;



pontios said:


> drsiebenmal said:
> 
> 
> > For self starter we have _αυτοδημιούργητος_, Χρήστο. :)
> ...


Σωστό. Και ποια είναι η διαφορά με το self starter;


----------



## pontios (Jul 3, 2013)

> The good dr. wrote ..
> Σωστό. Και ποια είναι η διαφορά με το self starter;



self-starter
Informal. a person who begins work or undertakes a project on his or her own initiative, without needing to be told or encouraged to do so. 

Δεν είναι επίσημος όρος.


self-made
adj
1. having achieved wealth, status, etc., by one's own efforts
2. made by oneself

Υπάρχει λίγη διαφορά, dr.


----------



## Egyptiotissa (Jul 3, 2013)

Drsiebenmal, θα κοιτάξω τον δεσμό που έδωσες αργότερα όταν θα έχω στηθεί για δουλεια. Σε ευχαριστώ. :)

Pontios, δεν μου είναι χρήσιμο το self-starter αυτή τη φορά, αλλά δεν θα πάει και χαμένο: θα το προσθέσω και αυτό στη λίστα με τα συνώνυμα/σχεδόν-συνώνυμα που προέκυψαν από το νήμα και θα τα διασώσω στο χάρτινο λεξικό μου. Κι εσένα ευχαριστώ. :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Self-starter είναι το άτομο με πρωτοβουλία. Αποφασιστικός; Δεν μου έρχεται μονολεκτικό ουσιαστικό ή επίθετο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Self-starter είναι το άτομο με πρωτοβουλία. Αποφασιστικός; Δεν μου έρχεται μονολεκτικό ουσιαστικό ή επίθετο.


Νομίζω υπάρχει ένας βαθμός αλληλεπικάλυψης με το _αυτοπαρακινούμενος _(self-motivated), χωρίς τούτο να σημαίνει πως πρόκειται για το ίδιο πράγμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2013)

Ο αυτοδημιούργητος είναι (εξ ορισμού, συνήθως) και self starter και self motivated.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο αυτοδημιούργητος είναι (εξ ορισμού, συνήθως) και self starter και self motivated.


Ναι, αλλά εστιάζει στο αποτέλεσμα έπειτα από κάποιον καιρό — ενώ τα άλλα δύο εστιάζουν στη νοοτροπία κατά τη διαδικασία που προηγήθηκε.


----------



## Alfie (Jul 3, 2013)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν είμαι τελείως εκτός θέματος.
Γιατί άραγε κανείς δεν πρότεινε αυτό που ήταν η δική μου πρώτη αυθόρμητη εκδοχή
Jack of All Trades;
και για όσους έχουν τυχον ενστάσεις για την αρνητικότητα της φράσης
http://goo.gl/4jtOV


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2013)

Πιθανότατα, πέρα από τις επιφυλάξεις για τις κακόσημες συμπαραδηλώσεις, υπάρχει και το επίπεδο ύφους· το jack of all trades είναι ο _πολυτεχνίτης_, όχι ο _πολυπράγμων_.


----------



## Alfie (Jul 3, 2013)

Δεν έχεις άδικο. Όμως εισφέρω τα ακόλουθα.
1. Η Wiki επισημαίνει:
_The earliest recorded versions of the phrase do not contain the second part. Indeed they are broadly positive in tone. Such a Jack of all trades may be a master of integration, as such an individual knows enough from many learned trades and skills to be able to bring his or her disciplines together in a practical manner. This person is a generalist rather than a specialist_
2. Αντίστοιχα θετικά παρείχε η προηγούμενη παραπομπή μου.
3. Και η αρχική λέξη πολυπράγμων εμπεριέχει πολλά αρνητικά -για να μην πω ότι συνηθέστερη είναι η αρνητική της χρήση.
4. Όσες φορές έχω πάντως συναντήσει το Jack of all trades, είτε στον προφορικό είτε στον γραπτό λόγο τα τελευταία ... χρόνια, συχνότερη ήταν η θαυμαστική προσέγγιση.

ΥΓ Συγγενής με τον πολυπράγμονα είναι η λέξη αλλοτριοπράγμων. Έτσι αυτοχαρακτηριζόταν ο Κοραής και εγώ τον μιμούμαι.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2013)

Αν πάντως θέλαμε να εκθειάσουμε αυτή την ιδιότητα ενός μαθητή, θα προτιμούσαμε να πούμε *an all-rounder*.


----------



## cougr (Nov 7, 2022)

Multipotentialite

Δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο αν και πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιείται (μάλλον καταχρηστικά) με τη σημασία του πολυπράγμων.

A multipotentialite is someone with many interests and creative pursuits.

It stems from the word _multipotentiality_–a psychological and educational term used to describe people who display aptitudes across multiple disciplines.








Terminology | Puttylike


What is a multipotentialite? Who are some famous multipotentialites throughout history? What are the multipotentialite challenges and super powers?




puttylike.com


----------



## cougr (Nov 7, 2022)

Correction: του πολυπράγμονος


----------



## pontios (Nov 7, 2022)

_pantologist_ has a nice ring to it ...

*jack-of-all-trades*
noun
handy person. factotum. handyman. pantologist. proteus.

A pantologist is a jack-of-all trades; one who likes to learn about many different things.


----------



## cougr (Nov 7, 2022)

I always thought it was someone who was versed in or wrote on matters pertaining to pantology.

It also happens to be a false friend of παντολόγος.☺


----------



## pontios (Nov 7, 2022)

... μπορεί να με άφησε ένα μικρό «ενθύμιο» στην πραγματικότητα, αλλά κρίνε το εσυ αν θες.


----------

